# NREMT-P International Reciprocity??



## dsw163 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've tried to search all over the internet trying to figure out what countries can a NREMT-P relocate to and still be able to find a job.

So far, I know Saudi Arabia accepts US training without any issue. BUT THAT'S ABOUT IT! Did anyone relocated outside the US and was able to find an EMS job? (not contractor jobs)



I'm not sure if I am posting on the right forum...


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 27, 2012)

Depending on your program ...... you can license in Canada


----------



## dsw163 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canada is calling my name..... LOL


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 27, 2012)

dsw163 said:


> I've tried to search all over the internet trying to figure out what countries can a NREMT-P relocate to and still be able to find a job.
> 
> So far, I know Saudi Arabia accepts US training without any issue. BUT THAT'S ABOUT IT! Did anyone relocated outside the US and was able to find an EMS job? (not contractor jobs)
> 
> ...



Actually I have never seen a KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia) job that did not require a 2 year degree minimum...so even if you are NREMT-P, if you do not have the education, no visa for a job.

Aside from that...the US paramedic education is NOT on par with Canada, UK or Australia...so being Nationally Registered is worthless to them...they want to see education not a card that you passed an entry level paramedic exam.


----------



## dsw163 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not worried about degree requirement. I'm getting my post-grad cert this summer and probably finishing my master within a year. 
I recently got my medic last year. Long story short. I lived in asia for 15years and traveled a lot in Europe. My impression of a medic was a lot more training and have more expanded scope of practice. I'm quite disappointed after completing my medic program realizing my job is nothing like I was familiar with when I lived and traveled overseas.
I totally I agreed with you that paramedics are undereducated.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jun 28, 2012)

You're going to have to contact each organization independently and ask what their policy is on recognition of prior learning.

Most EMS organizations outside the US have an established process for assessing foreign credentials, so just shoot them an email and ask how they do it.


----------



## swissmaedic (Jul 30, 2012)

*hello from the alpes*

Hi guys, been following your discussion about reciprocity . Nreemt is reconissed as an authority but you still need to present all the proper paperwork, in the language of the country , plus you need to pass an examen at the level of the said country. As for the UK , for the right price they will give a paramedic title if you have enough credit hours. The new treaty is the one Bologna.
have a safe one


----------

